# What's your favorite Fursuiting video?



## Caffeine (Aug 21, 2011)

Personally, I really like this video- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrMNKUGzvgs

So what's your favorite fursuiting videos?


----------



## Sar (Aug 21, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WqwQQHc8wEU DAT SOUNDTRACK!


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 21, 2011)

Caffeine said:


> Personally, I really like this video- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrMNKUGzvgs
> 
> So what's your favorite fursuiting videos?




That's a cute video. My favorite is Mangusu's dance at FWA 2011.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlWPHiugF2g


----------



## ZerX (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STAwi1Ta42w


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 21, 2011)

I love any flux video


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlKsywBHI90


----------



## Blarmajin (Aug 25, 2011)

I have an extensive list of fursuit videos I 'collect' and like to watch from time to time. One of my favourites are ones done by Lucky Coyote and/or Skuff coyote.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfBfZf1eG6M&feature=channel_video_title

"Love Love."


----------



## israfur (Aug 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;lt4aj3OIciM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt4aj3OIciM[/video]


----------



## Arlo (Aug 26, 2011)

Pretty much anything posted by Kijani, but especially: http://www.youtube.com/user/lionking300#p/u/84/VA6VeDA8o8c

For me this is what fursuiting's all about, making people happy!


----------



## Deo (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WAqIw7WytQ

This one. Because it is mine.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 26, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> That's a cute video. My favorite is Mangusu's dance at FWA 2011.



I've watched and fav'd several of Mangusu's dance videos and I love all of them.  Dancing fursuiters in general are just awesome, which I why I really would like to learn how to dance better :/


----------



## LupeBrony (Aug 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;CocXx3WKRxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CocXx3WKRxo[/video]


----------

